# Can I run a business from my rented apartment?



## Nemama (11 Jun 2018)

Hi,

Did you happen to register your new business address on your own home considering that you're on rental? Is this a "common" way here in Ireland for entrepreneurs and start ups?

As far as I've been told, you can't set up your business address in your own homeplace if you're on rent. Different scenario if you own your place where you can actually operate at home, publish your business address in your marketing stuff (business cards, websites...) How true is this statement? 

Thanks.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Jun 2018)

Nemama said:


> As far as I've been told, you can't set up your business address in your own homeplace if you're on rent.



Who told you this and what did they mean? 

I presume that most lease agreements on apartments preclude their use as business premises. But that would not stop you giving your address as the contact place for your IT contracting business.  But you couldn't have daily customer visits to the apartment. 

In theory, you would need planning permission for change of use, but that would not be enforced if you are just using it as a business address. 

Likewise, they might assess it for rates.

It's better for you to specify what you want to do and you might get a more meaningful answer.

Brendan


----------



## Nemama (11 Jun 2018)

Thanks Brendan.

The idea is to provide medical therapy massages in my apartment. Clients would come to the apartment which is on rental and it's a residential location, not a local business property. Would it be possible?


----------



## LS400 (11 Jun 2018)

Will the property owner be aware it will be used for this purpose.

Tell you now, no way would I allow any types of massage to be carried out in a rented property of mine.


----------



## Nemama (11 Jun 2018)

It makes perfect sense. Thanks @LS400.

However, I've met some sole traders that fix laptops or smartphones in their properties. They provide a service where clients bring their IT devices to their homeplaces and then collect them once they're fixed. Wouldn't it be the same scenario?


----------



## mathepac (11 Jun 2018)

A touch of the "what abouteries" in your last post. What others might or might not have done is irrelevant. If my neighbour drives without tax or insurance on her car, is it OK for me to do the same? 

People using properties designated as residential to conduct commercial undertakings are in breach of planning regulations at a minimum. How do you propose getting professional indemnity and public liability insurance for your fee-paying clients because they won't be covered on the landlord's insurance?


----------



## Purple (12 Jun 2018)

mathepac said:


> A touch of the "what abouteries" in your last post. What others might or might not have done is irrelevant. If my neighbour drives without tax or insurance on her car, is it OK for me to do the same?
> 
> People using properties designated as residential to conduct commercial undertakings are in breach of planning regulations at a minimum. How do you propose getting professional indemnity and public liability insurance for your fee-paying clients because they won't be covered on the landlord's insurance?


If you are an author or artist and work from home will you be charges rates or would it breach the terms of your lease?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Jun 2018)

Nemama said:


> The idea is to provide medical therapy massages in my apartment.



That would be totally inappropriate. 

An IT consultant, an author or an artist, as long as they don't use noxious materials would be fine. 

Even if the landlord didn't object, I doubt that the Management Company would allow a massage service in the block.

If you want to run a  business like that, then rent a house and get it written into the lease. 

Brendan


----------



## Leo (12 Jun 2018)

Depending on how busy the business became, it could constitute a change of use that would require a planning permission change. The chances of getting that approved by the owner / local authority are as close to zero as makes no difference.


----------



## Steven Barrett (12 Jun 2018)

The title and OP is misleading. There is a HUGE difference between your registered business address and your trading address. 

I list my home as my registered business address but I do not operate my business out of it. This is the address given to to CRO. It is convenient to use that address as it is a permanent address. 

If you are renting a property, your lease most probably states that the property is to be used as a residential property and not as a business. The property owner has also most probably signed a contract to the same effect. 

The other examples are people being pedantic. There is a huge difference between operating a business with a passing trade, where people have to be physically present in your property and a business that can conducted on a laptop. 

If you want to run a massage parlour, rent a shop front or else call to people's homes. 


Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Jun 2018)

SBarrett said:


> The title and OP is misleading.



Good point. I have edited the title to better reflect the business. 

Brendan


----------



## Purple (12 Jun 2018)

SBarrett said:


> If you want to run a massage parlour, rent a shop front or else call to people's homes.


Or find a GP surgery or other such place and see if you can rent a room by the hour/day.


----------



## newtothis (12 Jun 2018)

Nemama said:


> The idea is to provide medical therapy massages in my apartment. Clients would come to the apartment which is on rental and it's a residential location, not a local business property. Would it be possible?



Short answer: no, not without a change of use planning permission application and grant. That's apart from anything that might prevent it in the building lease and/or rental agreement/lease.

As others have pointed out, there is a big difference between having a home office (perfectly acceptable as part of a normal dwelling) and carrying out any form of trade from the premises which involves people calling to the door.

I’d be very surprised if you applied for a change of use if you didn’t get objections and even more surprised if it was granted. If you try and proceed without planning, there’s a good chance someone will object and you will be forced to stop by the local authority.


----------



## Nemama (12 Jun 2018)

Thank you all.

Idea scratched off my bucket list.


----------

